# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Homemade exoskeletons, Kitchener, Canada

## Airicist

Designer - James Hobson (aka The Hacksmith)

----------


## Airicist

Elysium Exoskeleton Part 16: The Big Test, 170LB Barbell Curl

Published on Aug 29, 2014




> This is the final episode in our Elysium exoskeleton series! The moment you've all been waiting for... THE BIG TEST! Watch as I attempt to curl 171.5LBS using my home-made Elysium 
> exoskeleton and talk about all the work that went into making it. Thanks to everyone for your support on this huge day! Questions? Subscribe and have them answered! This is only the beginning... Building the lower half next.

----------


## Airicist

Homemade exoskeleton lifts mini Cooper!

Published on Jan 25, 2016

Article "Homemade exoskeleton lifts mini Cooper with easy"

by James Hobson
January 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Pushing the Exoskeleton to its limits!

Published on Feb 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hacksmith exoskeleton lifts delorean from back to the future!

Published on May 4, 2016




> We did it! We lifted the end of a 3500lb BTTF Delorean at the GTA Expo! This was a first con and it was great to go and and see some fans in person! For more info about the project watch the entire exoskeleton playlist

----------

